# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά Κρουαζιερόπλοια - Historic Cruiseships >  Atalante (1953) [Tahitien, Homericus]

## Apostolos

Ένα πλοίο που η όψη του σε πήγαινε χρόνια πολλά πισω!
Το Αταλάντη εδώ στον τελευταίο δεξαμενισμό της ζωής του το 2004...
ATALANTE.jpg

----------


## xara

Στα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας (ή Αυλίδας). Δίπλα του, μάλλον έτοιμο για ρυμούλκηση, το REGENT SKY

----------


## mastrokostas

> Στα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας (ή Αυλίδας). Δίπλα του, μάλλον έτοιμο για ρυμούλκηση, το REGENT SKY


Είναι το κεφαλόσκαλο εκεί που είναι τα ρυμουλκά ,και από μέσα είναι το Regent Sky και από έξω είναι τα motor ship .

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι μια φωτο του γύρω στα 1988, όταν διατηρούσε ακόμη την αρχική λίγο πολύ μορφή του.

atalante.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Ενα παλιό ατύχημα ξένου πλοίου στη Ελλάδα, είναι αυτό του τουρκικού εγ/ογ SAΜSUN,......κατεπλευσε στον Πειραιά, αποβίβασε τους επιβάτες, πήγε στο Πέραμα, ανέβηκε στη δεξαμενή, επιθεωρήθηκε και γύρισε να παραλάβει τους επιβάτες και να συνεχίσει το ταξίδι του. Και όλα αυτά απο το πρωί εώς το απόγευμα!


Έχω μία παρόμοια εμπειρία με το ΑΤΑΛΑΝΤΗ, όταν είχα ταξιδέψει για ένα καλοκαίρι με το πλοίο, γύρω στο 1980.

Το ΑΤΑΛΑΝΤΗ έκανε τότε εβδομαδιαίες κρουαζιέρες στο Αιγαίο, με αφετηρία την Ανκόνα. 
Σε κάποια από αυτές χτύπησε κατά τον απόπλου του από το λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας πάνω στο μόλο. Το ταξίδι συνεχίστηκε κανονικά, 
ανεβήκαμε Ανκόνα όπου αφήσαμε τους παλιούς επιβάτες και πήραμε καινούργιους, και όταν μετά τρεις ημέρες πιάσαμε Πειραιά,
(Τρίτη πρωί όπως σε κάθε κρουαζιέρα) αφήσαμε τους επιβάτες για την ξενάγηση τους, το καράβι πήγε Πέραμα όπου και ανέβηκε στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή, 
και το απόγευμα επιστρέψαμε στον Πειραιά και η κρουαζιέρα συνεχίστηκε κανονικά χωρίς να καταλάβει κανείς τίποτα.

----------


## mastrokostas

Και μερικά ακόμη στοιχεία για το Αταλάντη εδω.

----------


## Django

To Atalante στη Λεμεσσό. Γυρω στο 2002.

----------


## Haddock

Ο φακός μας γυρίζει στη Σαντορίνη πριν απο 30 χρόνια περίπου. Το ΑΤΑΛΑΝΤΗ λικνίζεται ατάραχο υπό το βλέμμα των Φηρών. Το ιστορικό κρουαζιερόπλοιο φοράει το σινιάλο της Mediterranean Sun Lines. Για όσους επιθυμούν, υπάρχει και σε υψηλότερη ανάλυση *εδώ*.

Γνωρίζουμε κάτι για την MSL? Το Αταλάντη πόσα αδελφά σκαριά είχε??



Photo Credit: *UdoSm*

----------


## despo

Αδελφό πλοίο του 'Αταλάντη' ηταν το 'Νησος Κύπρος' του Ευθυμιάδη που με το που ηρθε στην Ελλάδα, ελάχιστα δούλεψε λογω μηχανικών προβλημάτων, παροπλίστηκε και μετα πηγε για διάλυση.

----------


## Haddock

Έψαξα και βρήκα μια κατατοπιστική *ιστοσελίδα* για τα 4 αδελφά πλοία. Δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά για το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΥΠΡΟΣ του Ευθυμιάδη. Πάντως, ο πίνακας είναι περιεκτικότατος και εν συντομία παρουσιάζονται τα Γαλλικά φορτηγοποστάλια της Messageries Maritimes.

----------


## esperos

> Έψαξα και βρήκα μια κατατοπιστική *ιστοσελίδα* για τα 4 αδελφά πλοία. Δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά για το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΥΠΡΟΣ του Ευθυμιάδη. Πάντως, ο πίνακας είναι περιεκτικότατος και εν συντομία παρουσιάζονται τα Γαλλικά φορτηγοποστάλια της Messageries Maritimes.


Αυτά  είναι  τα  τέσσερα  που  ήλθαν  όλα  στην  Ελλάδα  για  τον  Ευθυμιάδη.  Υπάρχουν  και  άλλα  δύο  με  τα  ονόματα  CALEDONIEN  και  TAHITIEN  για  ψάξε  τα  αυτά;

----------


## Haddock

Ορθότατη η παρατήρηση σου, esperos. *Εδώ* λοιπόν παρουσιάζονται περιεκτικά σε όλη τη μεγαλοπρέπεια τους τα πλοία της Messageries Maritimes. Ο φωτογραφικός πλούτος αποζημιώνει τους καραβολάτρες.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Νομίζω ότι υπάρχει σύγχυση σχετικά με τα 4 αδελφά της Αφρικής και τα 2 αδελφά του Ειρηνικού. Το Tahitien (ATALANTE) και το Caledonien (ΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΥΠΡΟΣ) δεν είχαν άλλα αδελφά. Τα μικρότερα 4 αδελφά που κατέληξαν στον Ευθυμιάδη ήταν τα La Bourdonnais (Κνωσσός), Pier Lotti (Ολυμπία-Πάτρα-Ερως), Ferdinand de Lesseps (Δελφοί-La Perla-La Palma), Jean Laborde (Μυκήναι-Ανκόνα-Easter Princess-Oceanos).

----------


## esperos

> Νομίζω ότι υπάρχει σύγχυση σχετικά με τα 4 αδελφά της Αφρικής και τα 2 αδελφά του Ειρηνικού. Το Tahitien (ATALANTE) και το Caledonien (ΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΥΠΡΟΣ) δεν είχαν άλλα αδελφά. Τα μικρότερα 4 αδελφά που κατέληξαν στον Ευθυμιάδη ήταν τα La Bourdonnais (Κνωσσός), Pier Lotti (Ολυμπία-Πάτρα-Ερως), Ferdinand de Lesseps (Δελφοί-La Perla-La Palma), Jean Laborde (Μυκήναι-Ανκόνα-Easter Princess-Oceanos).


Σωστά,  τα  δύο  πρώτα  αποτελούσαν  από  μόνα  τους  ξεχωριστό  ζευγάρι  όπως  και  το  άλλο  τρίο  τα  τουρμπινάδικα  στο  οποίο  ανήκε  το  θρυλικό  STELLA  SOLARIS.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Jean Laborde (Μυκήναι-Ανκόνα-Easter Princess-Oceanos).


EasterN Princess. Mε "Ν".




> Σωστά, τα δύο πρώτα αποτελούσαν από μόνα τους ξεχωριστό ζευγάρι όπως και το άλλο τρίο τα τουρμπινάδικα στο οποίο ανήκε το θρυλικό STELLA SOLARIS .


CALEDONIEN (1952) NISSOS KYPROS (1972) NISOS KYPROS (1974) Kaohsiung (Scrap +1974)
TAHITIEN (1953) ATALANTE (1972) HOMERICUS (1991) ATALANTE (1991) Alang (Scrap +2004)

PIERRE LOTI (1952) OLYMPIA (1970) PATRA (1972) CHRYSOVALANDOU II (1978 ) EROS (1979) Κυνοσουρα (Scrap +1987)
FERDINAND DE LESSEPS (1952) DELPHI (1969) LA PERLA (1977) LA PALMA (1980) LADY ALMA (2003) SAGAR (2003) Alang (Scrap +2003)
JEAN LABORDE (1952) MYKINAI (1970) ANCONA (1971) EASTERN PRINCESS (1974) OCEANOS (1976) Sank (+1991)
LA BOURDONNAIS (1953) KNOSSOS (1968 ) Περαμα (+1976)

VIET-NAM (1952) PACIFIQUE (1967) PRINCESS ABETO (1970) MALAYSIA BARU (1971) MALAYSIA KITA (1972) Kaohsiung (Scrap After Fire+1976)
CAMBODGE (1953) STELLA V (1970) STELLA SOLARIS (1970) S SOLAR (2003) Alang (Scrap +2003)
LAOS (1954) EMPRESS ABETO (1970) MALAYSIA RAYA (1971) Kaohsiung (Scrap After Fire +1977)

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ευχαριστώ Finnpartner για την διόρθωση. Το ATALANTE είχε ναυλωθεί το 1991 λόγω της πυρκαγιάς του ΠΗΓΑΣΟΥ από την ΗΠΕΙΡΩΤΙΚΗ ως HOMERICUS.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να και μία αεροφωτογραφία του ATALANTE εν πλω στην αρχική του μορφή πριν τις μετασκευές. Από το Navi & Armatori.

----------


## britanis

the picture again

----------


## Ship's Agent

Hello friends,

As usual some more contributions via the ATALANTE postcards I have in my collection...enjoy!!!

P.S.- Does somebody have an image of her when she was chartered as HOMERICUS to Epirotiki???

ATALANTE 1.jpg

ATALANTE 2.jpg

Atalante by Paradise Cyprus.jpg

----------


## britanis

i found someone :Wink:

----------


## Ellinis

From an old brochure, the deck plans of Atalante before reconstruction. Notice that in D Deck she had a small car garage. I do'nt know if that was actually used in her early days.

atalante decks.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> From an old brochure, the deck plans of Atalante before reconstruction. Notice that in D Deck she had a small car garage. I do'nt know if that was actually used in her early days.
> 
> atalante decks.jpg


Aris, I think the garage was used for a time when she operated the ferry/cruise service in tandem with the Aphrodite and after 1979 on her own. Later she was just used for cruises.

I have attached some pages from her last Greek brochure in 1991! just before MSL retired her and also an interesting brochure of a charter to a uk company under the name LE LOTUS down to East Africa (26 Oct - 13 Nov 1990) but don't know whether this one way positioning cruise ever took place? Am sure you will find this interesting!

Best regards
Henry.
scan0147.jpg

scan0148.jpgscan0149.jpg

scan0150.jpg

scan0151.jpg

----------


## britanis

the tender boat  at the heck is sweet;-))))))))))))))))))
i have built this liner at a small model 10 cm ;-)))))))))

----------


## Ellinis

> I have attached some pages from her last Greek brochure in 1991! just before MSL retired her and also an interesting brochure of a charter to a uk company under the name LE LOTUS down to East Africa (26 Oct - 13 Nov 1990) but don't know whether this one way positioning cruise ever took place? Am sure you will find this interesting


Ι have'nt heard of this charter. It seems peculiar to make just a one way trip to Mauritius. Maybe it was meant as a relocation voyage and then she was supposed to sail to South Africa for another charter. But the South African cruises surely did not happen. I presume that the trip to Mauritius was also dropped.
Lots of Greek cruises were sent to Durban for our winter season (Oceanos, Betsy Ross, Ocean Countess etc).

----------


## Django

Μια ακόμη φωτογραφία του Atalante από το 2001 και αυτή τη φορά, εδώ

----------


## Ellinis

Another aerial shot, dating from an article on her back in 1988.

In the article it mentions that she had a 170 strong crew (all Greeks) and that 95% of her clientelle were Europeans. In that specific trip 1/3 were Greeks and the rest Germans, Swiss and Italians. 

atalanti 88.jpg
πηγη: Ναυτέλληνας 5/88

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το *Αταλαντη* στην Τηνο...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

O228.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Oφείλω πάντως να πω ότι η τελευταία και δραστικότερη μετασκευή (τέλη 90) το αλοίωσε το καράβι και δημιουργήθηκε ένας όγκος που καμμία σχέση δεν είχε με τις αρμονικές γραμμές του επι Massageries Maritimes.

----------


## Ellinis

Και εγώ το ίδιο σκεφτόμουνα, σε κάτι από Ωκεανό έμοιαζε έτσι, αλλά στο πιο "μπαούλο".

----------


## despo

Πανέμορφη φωτογραφία φίλε Απόλλων. Πρόκειται για ένα πλοίο που εκπλήρωσε χωρις προβλήματα τη 'θητεία' του.

----------


## nikosnasia

24 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ 2001.
Pict20010624.jpg

Pict2001111.jpg

----------


## gtogias

> 24 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ 2001.
> Pict20010624.jpg
> 
> Pict2001111.jpg


Ωραίες φωτογραφίες ενός όμορφου πλοίου. Ευχαριστούμε

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

To *Aταλάντη* στο λιμάνι της Τήνου...
Φωτο: ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ
Χαρισμένη στον φίλο despo.

O232.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Αταλάντη...*
_φωτο: ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

_Χαρισμένη στον φίλο proussos._

PHOTO046.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Πω πω, αυτά τα αλλόκοτα πλωριά μπαλκόνια είναι αχώνευτα. Δεν μου δίνει η φωτογραφία αυτή καμμία αίσθηση ότι βλέπω καράβι, και τι καράβι στα νιάτα του.

----------


## stratoscy

Με αυτό το βαπόρι πήγα την πρώτη μου κρουαζιέρα.Φοβερό βαπόρι, δεν κουνούσε καθόλου, άνετο και πολύ μεγάλο ίσως το μεγαλύτερο που δρομολογήθηκε ποτέ από τη Λεμεσό(αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με :Wink: )

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αλλο ενα γαλλικο <αποικιακο> σκαρι που ηρθε στα ελληνικα νερα.Βεβαια το συγκεκριμενο, θυμιζει λιγο <τραμπακουλα>

----------


## stratoscy

Εδώ βρήκα αναλυτική περιγραφή και ιστορική αναδρομή του αγαπημένου μου καραβιού(μαζί και το salamis glory βέβαια) :Wink: 

http://www.maritimematters.com/atalante1.html

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Φίλε stratoscy εγώ θα το προτιμούσα έτσι:



πηγή shipsnostalgia

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Εδώ βρήκα αναλυτική περιγραφή και ιστορική αναδρομή του αγαπημένου μου καραβιού(μαζί και το salamis glory βέβαια)
> 
> http://www.maritimematters.com/atalante1.html


Το αφιέρωμα έχει μία μικρή ανακρίβεια. Γράφει ότι το 1991 σε αντικατάσταση του χαμένου ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ η Ηπειρωτική ναύλωσε το ATALANTE σαν HOMERICUS για κρουαζιέρες στο Αιγαίο. Έτυχε τον Αύγουστο του 1991 2-3 ημέρες πριν βουλιάξει ο ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ να είμαι για διακοπές στην Πάτμο και να αγκυροβολήσει αρόδο στη Σκάλα το HOMERICUS. Το πλοίο ναυλώθηκε για αντικατάσταση του ΠΗΓΑΣΟΥ ο οποίος κάηκε τον Ιούνιο του ίδιου χρόνου. ¶λλωστε ο ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ ήταν ναυλωμένος στην Ν. Αφρική.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Atalante*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 
002.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben Bruce και TSS QEEN ANNA MARIA_

----------


## stratoscy

> Φίλε stratoscy εγώ θα το προτιμούσα έτσι:
> 
> πηγή shipsnostalgia


Σαν να χεις δίκιο το πλώριο κουτι με ενοχλεί σ αυτόι το καράβι αλλά έχει ένα στοιχείο προτότυπο θα έλεγα που το φτιάχνει.Οι πλώριες σκάλες.όσο αφορά την πρύμνη εμένα προσωπικά δεν με χαλά αν και δεν έχει και τόση πόλλή διαφορά πριν και μετά.Μου άρεσε πάτως που έχει μεγάλο εξωτερικό κατάστρωμα.Με άλλα λόγια και εμένα μου αρέσει με την αρχική του μορφή.όσο αφορά τη μετασκευή του εγώ δεν θα πρόσθετα το κουτί στην πλώρη.Σ ευχαριστώ για τις φωτογραφίες, νοκουμέντα που δεν βλέπεις καθημερινά.




> Το αφιέρωμα έχει μία μικρή αν*ακρίβεια*. Γράφει ότι το 1991 σε αντικατάσταση του χαμένου ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ η Ηπειρωτική ναύλωσε το ATALANTE σαν HOMERICUS για κρουαζιέρες στο Αιγαίο. Έτυχε τον Αύγουστο του 1991 2-3 ημέρες πριν βουλιάξει ο ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ να είμαι για διακοπές στην Πάτμο και να αγκυροβολήσει αρόδο στη Σκάλα το HOMERICUS. Το πλοίο ναυλώθηκε για αντικατάσταση του ΠΗΓΑΣΟΥ ο οποίος κάηκε τον Ιούνιο του ίδιου χρόνου. ¶λλωστε ο ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ ήταν ναυλωμένος στην Ν. Αφρική.


όσο γι αυτό γι αυτό είχα και εγώ μια απορία για το ωκεανός μιας και ώσπου να ανακατευτώ μ' αυτά τα θέματα μελετούσα συχνά το αφιέρωμα αυτό δεν λέει και πολλά πράγματα για το Ωκεανός.Συγγνώμη για την παραπληροφόρηση.Έτσι και αλλίως δεν το έγραψα εγώ :Razz:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Φίλε stratoscy δεν εννοούσα ότι η ανακρίβεια είναι δική σου αλλά του Maritime matters και μάλιστα του γκουρού των ιστορικών σε ναυτικά θέματα Peter Knego.

----------


## stratoscy

> Φίλε stratoscy δεν εννοούσα ότι η ανακρίβεια είναι δική σου αλλά του Maritime matters και μάλιστα του γκουρού των ιστορικών σε ναυτικά θέματα Peter Knego.


Το ξέρω σε αστιεύω :Very Happy: .Αλοίμονο να προσβαλλόμουν από αυτό :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ATALANTE ξεχειμωνιασμα 1995


old (22).jpg

----------


## stratoscy

> ATALANTE ξεχειμωνιασμα 1995
> 
> 
> old (22).jpg



Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία.Πού είναι τραβηγμένη?

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Πρέπει να είναι στον Πειραιά, εκεί που τώρα είναι το ΥΕΝ.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Dear Friends,

Just in case some of you might have missed this picture I think she looked very handsome in Epirotiki colours during her brief spell for the Greek company.

It was featured in Maritime Matters under the Atalante history by Peter Knego and the original photo is by Tony Garner 1991 copywrite. 
Strange that we have seen no other photos taken of Atalante in these colours by her many followers.

Best regards
Henry.

ata-108.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

The Epirotiki colours made many ships look better than they actually were!

----------


## stratoscy

> Dear Friends,
> 
> Just in case some of you might have missed this picture I think she looked very handsome in Epirotiki colours during her brief spell for the Greek company.
> 
> It was featured in Maritime Matters under the Atalante history by Peter Knego and the original photo is by Tony Garner 1991 copywrite. 
> Strange that we have seen no other photos taken of Atalante in these colours by her many followers.
> 
> Best regards
> Henry.
> ...


Dear Henry
 Indeed is a pity that there are not any other pictures of her in Epirotiki livery.This picture is in the link(dedication that tells the history of Tahitien)i posted in the previous pages.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Οι καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες του φιλελληνος *Phillip Ramona* http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/ απο την μεγαλη συλλογη προπολεμικων και μεταπολεμικων Γαλλικων πλοιων.

Εδω το _Tahitien_, αργοτερα _Atalante_ 
http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/tahitien.html

24 φωτογραφιες εκ των οποιων 17 με το εσωτερικο του πλοιου.

Πληρης περιγραφη των ημερων του *Tahitien*, αργοτερα _Atalante,_ απο τον Peter Knego στο http://www.maritimematters.com/atalante3.html

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μόνο που έχει την ανακρίβεια που περιγράφω σε προηγούμενη σελίδα:




> Το αφιέρωμα έχει μία μικρή ανακρίβεια. Γράφει ότι το 1991 σε αντικατάσταση του χαμένου ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ η Ηπειρωτική ναύλωσε το ATALANTE σαν HOMERICUS για κρουαζιέρες στο Αιγαίο. Έτυχε τον Αύγουστο του 1991 2-3 ημέρες πριν βουλιάξει ο ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ να είμαι για διακοπές στην Πάτμο και να αγκυροβολήσει αρόδο στη Σκάλα το HOMERICUS. Το πλοίο ναυλώθηκε για αντικατάσταση του ΠΗΓΑΣΟΥ ο οποίος κάηκε τον Ιούνιο του ίδιου χρόνου. ¶λλωστε ο ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ ήταν ναυλωμένος στην Ν. Αφρική.

----------


## cyprus4ever

Πάντως όταν ταξίδεψα μαζί του όταν υπηρετούσε την PARADISE δεν έφυγα και με τις καλύτερες εντυπώσεις... Πιστεύω ότι η εταιρεία δεν το είχε αξιοποιήσει όπως θα έπρεπε...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Αταλαντη* σε διαφημιση της 10ης Απριλιου 1990

Atalante 19900410.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να και μία όμορφη φωτογραφία του ATALANTE από το Κατάκολο της Ηλείας του 1982 από το Navi&Armatori.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eτσι ηταν ωραιο το βαπορι!Απειραχτο

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το μόνο που άλλαξε ήταν η αφαίρεση των πρυμιών κρενιών και η δημιουργία πισίνας στην θέση του αμπαριού.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Να και μία όμορφη φωτογραφία του ATALANTE από το Κατάκολο της Ηλείας του 1982 από το Navi&Armatori.


Αλλη μια του πλοιου *Atalante*  απο τον φιλο Γιαννη Ανδρονικο

Miramar




> IDNo:     5348744     Year:     1953
> Name:     TAHITIEN     Keel:     
> Type:     Passenger/cargo (rf)     Launch Date:     4.10.52
> Flag:     FRA      Date of completion: January 53
> *Tons:     12,614*     Link:     1288
> DWT:     8402     Yard No:     me2
> Length overall:     167.3     Ship Design:     
> LPP:     156.0     Country of build:     FRA
> Beam:     20.6     Builder:     Brest Arsenal
> ...


Atalante.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Dear friends, here is an original postcard of Tahitien where we can see that very little changes were made when she was acquired by Med Sun Lines except for  the removal of forward and aft kingposts and repainting.
She was a very handsome and well proportioned liner!

Even though towards the end of her life some external changes were made and her well decks were plated in and superstructure extended fore and aft, I think she still retained her elegant lines and remained a good looking ship sailing for Ambassador/Paradise Cruises under the ownership of Med Queen Lines (Cyprus).

Henry.

scan0001.jpg

scan0313.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Here are some further photos of her in her smart Med Sun Lines livery. The first two were taken at Gibraltar where she called several times while making longer Mediterranean cruises during the Autumn/Winter seasons sometimes under charter to German operators but mostly on cruises operated for the Greek market.

The remaining two photos show her berthed at Venice and you can clearly see the glass enclosed promenade decks which were done quite well without spoiling her external lines and good looks.

Henry.

scan0134.jpg

scan0135.jpg

scan0136.jpg

scan0137.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Dear friends, here is an original postcard of Tahitien where we can see that very little changes were made when she was acquired by Med Sun Lines except for  the removal of forward and aft kingposts and repainting.
> She was a very handsome and well proportioned liner!
> 
> Even though towards the end of her life some external changes were made and her well decks were plated in and superstructure extended fore and aft, I think she still retained her elegant lines and remained a good looking ship sailing for Ambassador/Paradise Cruises under the ownership of Med Queen Lines (Cyprus).
> 
> Henry.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 104409
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 104410


Thank you very much Henry. *Tahitien* was a wonderful ship and has left lots of nice memories to some old friends in Paris, France, with whom I like to have a nice cognac from time to time

Nicholas

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Amazing photos!!! Thank you very much Henry!

----------


## Henry Casciaro

One last shot of her sailing from Gibraltar showing her beautifully curved bow to advantage! The hull lines of these French built liners like those of her smaller cousins (Ferdinand de Lesseps class later Delphi, La Palma and Epirotiki's Oceanos etc.) were incomparable!

Henry.

scan0222.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Great set of pictures Henry!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
I also prefered her looks when she was still carying the old-style foremast, although the second reconstruction (that substituted the foremast and enclosed the promenade deck and fore sun deck) did not made her look bad. The third and last reconstruction though was "too much"...

Here is a small contribution on my side, a shot of ATALANTE berthed at Xaveri dock. It was sometime in late 1989/early 1990 while she was laid up for the winter next to the two "big cities" of Kyrtatas. 

I suppose that the grey paint was a first layer put on advance of the new painting to be aplied that next spring.

Atalante w90.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Great picture Aris of two of my favourite Greek ships !!

Thanks
Henry  :Wink:

----------


## gtogias

Δημοσίευμα της εφημερίδας "Το Βήμα" τον Ιούλιο του 1972 τότε που το πλοίο ήταν δρομολογημένο στη γραμμή Πάτρας-Ancona:

1972 07 07 Το Βήμα σελ 7.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

[QUOTE=gtogias;388317]Δημοσίευμα της εφημερίδας "Το Βήμα" τον Ιούλιο του 1972 τότε που το πλοίο ήταν δρομολογημένο στη γραμμή Πάτρας-Ancona:

Ανταγωνιζόταν τότε τα μικρότερα ξαδέλφια του της HELIT του Ευθυμιάδη στην ίδια γραμμή.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ*
_Παρασκευη 21 Ιουλιου 1972_
DSCN6212.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Δεν το είχα συνειδητοποιήσει πως τα τρία κονταδελφά είχαν επανασυνδεθεί στην Ανκώνα το 1972.

Ας δούμε το ΑΤΑΛΑΝΤΗ κάπου νωρίς την άνοιξη του 1990, να ετοιμάζεται για μια ακόμη σεζόν. Είναι λίγους μήνες μετά τη παραπάνω φωτογραφία με τη γκρι μπογιά. Το μπλέ έχει ξεκινήσει να μπαίνει χαμηλά και μου κάνει εντύπωση πως έχουν ήδη κρεμάσει τα σημαιάκια!

Early in spring of 1990, ATALANTE is being prepared for a new season in the Aegean. The grey colour was painted over white and the blue layer is starting to be applied.

atlante s90.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Aris, absolutely brilliant photo thank you very much for sharing. For me this is one of the best looking Greek ships. Even later under different ownership I never ceased to admire her beautiful lines.

Henry.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

A few more pictures during her cruising career.

The first is a good atmospheric shot at Piraeus early on in her MSL days.
Secondly an interesting postcard showing her at anchor in Mykonos sporting an all white livery still with her MSL funnel logo (in the distance it seems like Cunard's Sagafjord)
The next three are taken from brochures when she was operating out of Cyprus for Med Queen Lines. Interestingly the first brochure still shows her in her MSL livery and the last in the later colours of Paradise after the final conversion.

Enjoy
Henry.

scan0001.jpg

scan0002.jpg

scan0003.jpg
scan0004.jpg

scan0005.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Little by little the accommodation of the beautiful ship was streched out for more passenger capacity and at the final years it became one of the ugliest, according to my aesthetics, converted old ships of all times.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Qam, Maybe you can help me with the date of the above photo of Atalante in her early days with MSL. This is one of my favourite photos of her!

The old tug helping to steer her out of the port plus the Minoan converted tanker ferry on the right corner (looks like King Minos to me?) should be good clues.

Thanks 
Henry.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

The picture Henry was taken between 1974, year of purchase of Minos by Minoan Lines, and 1984 when she was decommissioned. Now, looking at the modernized wide red-green band on the side of the Cretan ferry, I would say it was taken early 80's during the final Minos years but it is only my guess.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> The picture Henry was taken between 1974, year of purchase of Minos by Minoan Lines, and 1984 when she was decommissioned. Now, looking at the modernized wide red-green band on the side of the Cretan ferry, I would say it was taken early 80's during the final Minos years but it is only my guess.


Checking again, I found out that during the early 80's Minos had a green thin line and not the wide band of the picture, so definately it was late 70's. And Henry, the ship anchored behind Atalante at Myconos must be Vistafjord. Different shape of the bridge. Sagafjord had a high parapet over the bridge before the addition of the extra deck above, while Vistafjord was rather flat on top.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Checking again, I found out that during the early 80's Minos had a green thin line and not the wide band of the picture, so definately it was late 70's. And Henry, the ship anchored behind Atalante at Myconos must be Vistafjord. Different shape of the bridge. Sagafjord had a high parapet over the bridge before the addition of the extra deck above, while Vistafjord was rather flat on top.


QAM You could be right but I thought about this too! Bearing in mind Atalante's livery and the possible date of the photo which I am unsure of but must be late 80's don't you think, its more probable that it was Sagafjord before the overhead bridge extension. Also the foremast looks more like Sagafjord. Again I am not an expert on the Saga sisters and not sure on dates but I think Vistafjord came into Cunard service later. I can check this also when I get home as have a copy of the book by Clive Harvey 'The Saga Sisters'

Cheers
Henry.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

img564.jpg Vistafjord_19940605_-01.jpg


Here is the different shape of the bridge. Also, note the taller and thinner mainmast of Vistafjord while Sagafjord has a short and fat at the tip mast, and absence of Sagafjord's kingposts. The shape of the distant ship I think matches better the image of Vistafjord. Source shipsnostalgia.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Here is the different shape of the bridge. Also, note the taller and thinner mainmast of Vistafjord while Sagafjord has a short and fat at the tip mast, and absence of Sagafjord's kingposts. The shape of the distant ship I think matches better the image of Vistafjord. Source shipsnostalgia.


Qam, Yes I think you are right ! I have to concede victory!

Best regards
Henry.

----------


## Ellinis

> The old tug helping to steer her out of the port plus the Minoan converted tanker ferry on the right corner (looks like King Minos to me?) should be good clues.


Great shot Henry! The little tug is probably PIRAEUS of Matsas, which was in service from 1958 and at least until 1978. don't know when she was retired.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Dear friends found this interesting and rare shot on facebook of this beautiful ship in her short lived Epirotiki dress in brilliant sunshine. It is only the second real photo I have seen of her in this handsome livery.

My apologies to the 3 anonymous ladies that are not the real object of our admiration!!

Dedicated to Ellinis, TSS Apollon, Queen Anna Maria, Ben Bruce, Nicholas Peppas,GTogias  and the rest of our friends who admire this beautiful lady.

Henry

homericus.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Thank you Henry for the rare and wonderful picture of the...vessel. I remember her at the island of Patmos in August 1991 two days after the sinking of Oceanus while she was replacing another unlucky ship which was lost to fire two months earlier: Pegasus.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Here is another superb photo from Tony Garner posted on Shipspotting today. It was taken in Kusadasi circa 1989 and shows how aesthetically pleasing her second reconstruction was done, retaining her beautiful lines and enhancing her overall silhouette.

Henry

1254656.jpg 1254658.jpg

----------


## neven

Three images of ATALANTE in Dubrovnik

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Dear Neven you bring back memories from the 80's. It was a Sunday in the summer of 1985 when I visited Atalante at Dubrovnik moored behind the ship I used to work: the Chandris' Romanza.  The picture must be from the early to mid 80's because in the late 80's the promenade deck was covered with windows.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Η γαλλική Messageries Maritimes ήταν η εταιρία που συνέδεε την Γαλλία με τις κτήσεις της στον Ινδικό και τον Ειρηνικό ωκεανό, όσο και την Αφρική και ¶πω Ανατολή. Τα καράβια της ήταν φορτηγοποστάλια και μετέφεραν επιβάτες, στρατιώτες και εμπορεύματα με οικονομικό ναύλο για περίπου 20 χρόνια από την δεκαετία του 50 μέχρι που ο άνισος ανταγωνισμός του αεροπλάνου την δεκαετία του 70 την ανάγκασε να κλείσει πουλώντας όλα τα καράβια της. Την περίοδο 1952-53 άρχισε η ναυπήγηση δύο αδελφών φορτηγοποσταλιών για την γραμμή της Μασσαλίας προς την γαλλική Πολυνησία και το Σύδνεϋ της Αυστραλίας μέσω του καναλιού του Παναμά. Τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1952 παραδίδεται το πρώτο και παίρνει το όνομα Caledonien, και τον Φεβρουάριο του 1953 το δεύτερο αδελφό Tahitien. Το Tahitien ναυπηγήθηκε στα ναυπηγεία Arsenal de Brest με εκτόπισμα 17.500 τόνους, 167 μέτρα μήκος, χωρητικότητα 71 επιβάτες ΑΆ θέσης, 84 Τουριστικής, 86 ΓΆ θέσης και 122 σε κοιτώνες (κυρίως στρατιώτες), 2 ντηζελομηχανές Burmeister & Wain 11.900 ίππων που κινούσαν 2 προπέλες με μεγ. ταχύτητα 20 knots. Οι καμπίνες ΑΆ θέσης είχαν όλες ατομική τουαλέτα/ντους και οι περισσότερες ήταν ψηλά κοντά στους κοινόχρηστους χώρους όπου υπήρχε και εξωτερική πισίνα, οι καμπίνες Τουριστικής θέσης ήταν 2-3 κλινών χωρίς τουαλέτες αλλά εξωτερικές, ενώ οι καμπίνες ΓΆ θέσης είχαν 4-6 κλίνες χωρίς πολλές πολυτέλειες. Τον Μάιο του 1953 το πλοίο ξεκινά το παρθενικό του ταξίδι προς Μαρτινίκα, Παναμά, Ταϊτή, Νέα Καληδονία, Νέες Εβρίδες και το Σύδνεϋ. Το 1963 ανακαινίζεται μερικώς και καταργούνται οι κοιτώνες με την δημιουργία επιπλέον καμπινών Γ΄ θέσης. Στις 2 Μαΐου του 1969 ενώ έπλεε 600 περίπου μίλια από την Μπαλμπόα του Παναμά ξέσπασε φωτιά στο μηχανοστάσιο και το πλοίο παρέμενε ακυβέρνητο μέχρι το πλήρωμα να κατορθώσει να την σβήσει χωρίς ευτυχώς θύματα. Την επομένη καταφθάνουν για βοήθεια τα ομόσταυλα Marquisien και Mauricien και το πρώτο ρυμουλκεί το τραυματισμένο Tahitien στην ράδα της Μπαλμπόα όπου αποβιβάζονται οι επιβάτες του μία εβδομάδα μετά. Το τέλος όμως των υπερπόντιων ταξιδιών λόγω του αεροπλάνου είναι πλέον κοντά και έτσι από το 1970 ένα-ένα τα καράβια της ΜΜ βγαίνουν προς πώληση. Το Tahitien αγοράζεται τον Δεκέμβριο του 1971 από την κυπριακή Aphrodite Cruises Ltd με έδρα την Αμμόχωστο και προορίζεται για την γραμμή Πάτρας-Ανκώνας με το όνομα Atalante. Αποκτά χωρητικότητα 600 επιβατών και γκαράζ 180 αυτοκινήτων σε χώρο του πλωριού αμπαριού και ανακαινίζεται εσωτερικά χωρίς όμως αλλαγές στις επενδύσεις, την επίπλωση και την χαρακτηριστική ατμόσφαιρα των πλοίων της ΜΜ. Επιπλέον, κατασκευάζεται δεύτερη πισίνα στον χώρο του πρυμιού αμπαριού με την παράλληλη αφαίρεση του πρυμιού άλμπουρου τοποθετείται κλιματισμός σε όλο το καράβι και αποκτά τα σινιάλα της Mediterranean Sun Line ή Med Sun Line. Ξεκινά το 1972 τον νέο διπλό ρόλο του σαν φέρυ-μπωτ μαζί με το μικρότερο πλοίο της MSL Αφροδίτη και σαν κρουαζιερόπλοιο εκτελώντας κυρίως μικρές κρουαζιέρες στα Ιόνια νησιά. Την ίδια χρονιά η ΜΜ πουλά και το αδελφό του Caledonien στον Κων/νο Ευθυμιάδη που το ονομάζει Νήσος Κύπρος. Το 1974 με την εισβολή της Κύπρου το πλοίο επιτάσσεται από το ελληνικό κράτος και μεταφέρει ανθρωπιστική βοήθεια στην Κύπρο μετά την λήξη των εχθροπραξιών. Το 1976 αλλάζει νηολόγιο από αυτό της κατεχόμενης Αμμοχώστου στην Λεμεσό και εκτελεί έναν συνδυασμό δρομολογίου από Ανκώνα προς Πάτρα μέσω Κερκύρας με 5ήμερη οικονομική κρουαζιέρα προς Κατάκολο, Πειραιά, Κουσάντασι, Πάτμο και πίσω. Το 1977 αποκτά ελληνικό νηολόγιο και έδρα τον Πειραιά. Οι κρουαζιέρες του αλλάζουν στην δεκαετία του 80 που επισκέπτεται εκτός από τα νησιά του Αιγαίου, τις Δαλματικές ακτές και την Βενετία. Επίσης, όπως συχνά συμβαίνει με τα κρουαζιερόπλοια, ναυλώνεται από καιρό σε καιρό για κρουαζιέρες από ξένα τουριστικά πρακτορεία. ΄Γύρω στο 1988 οι ανοικτές περατζάδες καλύπτονται με τζάμια και προεκτείνεται η υπερκατασκευή πλώρα με προσθήκη καμπινών και ενός ακόμα σαλονιού με την αφαίρεση του πλωριού άλμπουρου και την κατάργηση του αμπαριού. Το καλοκαίρι του 1991 ναυλώνεται στην Ηπειρωτική με το όνομα Homericus για 3ήμερες και 4ήμερες κρουαζιέρες σε αντικατάσταση του χαμένου Πήγασου τον Ιούνιο στην Βενετία από πυρκαγιά. Εδώ, να επισημάνω ότι πολλοί καραβοϊστορικοί αναφέρουν λανθασμένα ότι ναυλώθηκε μετά την απώλεια του Ωκεανού ξεχνώντας προφανώς ότι ο Ωκεανός ήταν ήδη ναυλωμένος από την TFC στην Ν. Αφρική και ότι ναυάγησε τον Αύγουστο του 1991 όταν το Homericus ήδη εκτελούσε κρουαζιέρες με τα χρώματα της Ηπειρωτικής. Στο τέλος της τουριστικής σαιζόν παραδίδεται πίσω στην εταιρία του και ονομάζεται και πάλι Atalante. Το 1992 αγοράζεται από την κυπριακή Mediterranean Queen Lines και την διεύθυνση του πλοίου αναλαμβάνει η γνωστή και από το Romantica (πρ. Romanza) Paradise Cruises. Το 1993 προστίθενται επιπλέον καμπίνες και κοινόχρηστοι χώροι με την προέκταση της υπερκατασκευής ένα κατάστρωμα κάτω από την γέφυρα και η χωρητικότητα αυξάνεται στους 650 επιβάτες ενώ το νέο εκτόπισμά του είναι 11.900 τόνοι. Το προφίλ του πλοίου αλλοιώνεται δραματικά από την νέα μετασκευή και αποκτά μία μορφή ενός ογκώδους κουτιού πάνω σε πλοίο Οι κρουαζιέρες του είναι συνήθως μικρής διάρκειας επί το πλείστον 3ήμερες από Λεμεσό για Αίγυπτο και Ισραήλ και λόγω της αστάθειας της περιοχής αλλάζει τον προορισμό του στα ελληνικά νησιά των Κυκλάδων και τα Δωδεκάνησα. Το 2001 ναυλώνεται σαν πλωτό ξενοδοχείο στην Γένοβα κατά την διάρκεια της Σύσκεψης των G8.
Η ενεργός δράση του συνεχίζεται μέχρι το 2004 που παρόλη την καλή κατάστασή του παροπλίζεται. Με την αύξηση των διεθνών τιμών του σκραπ η εταιρία του κρίνει συμφέρουσα την πώλησή του για διάλυση η οποία έρχεται τον Νοέμβριο του 2005 στο Alang της Ινδίας όπου το πλοίο καταπλέει με τις δικές του δυνάμεις. 

Με την κλασσική μαύρη φορεσιά της ΜΜ

Tahitien.jpg
Τα εμφανή σημάδια της πυρκαγιάς του 1969 στον Παναμά

tahit-inc8.jpg
Στην αρχική του μορφή με τα σινιάλα της MSL σαν Atalante

Atalante.jpg
Με την τελική ογκώδη μορφή που απέκτησε από την τελευταία μετασκευή

Atalante_Syros.jpg
πηγή φωτογραφιών shipsnostalgia, shipspotting, messageries-maritimes.org

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε ΤSS QAM συγχαρητήρια διότι ξανανεβάζεις ό,τι χάθηκε από τις ωραίες παρουσιάσεις σου.
Εδώ μιά από τις δικές μου χαμένες φωτό.
ATALANTE_1.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πραγματι  πρεπει να αποδωσουμε τα ευσημα   στον φιλο  Αλεξανδρο!!!  _

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ευχαριστώ τους φίλους Βίκτωρα Χιώτη και TSS Apollon για τα καλά τους λόγια. Η φωτογραφία του ΒΧ στον Πειραιά είναι εκπληκτική και εκτός της σχεδόν ανέγγιχτης (με εξαίρεση την πλωριά υπερκατασκευή και τις περαντζάδες) μορφής του καραβιού, σημειώνω δύο νοσταλγικές εμφανίσεις: Το πράσινο λεωφορείο του Πειραιά και την τσιμινιέρα του Neptune.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ευχαριστώ τους φίλους Βίκτωρα Χιώτη και TSS Apollon για τα καλά τους λόγια. Η φωτογραφία του ΒΧ στον Πειραιά είναι εκπληκτική και εκτός της σχεδόν ανέγγιχτης (με εξαίρεση την πλωριά υπερκατασκευή και τις περαντζάδες) μορφής του καραβιού, σημειώνω δύο νοσταλγικές εμφανίσεις: Το πράσινο λεωφορείο του Πειραιά και την τσιμινιέρα του Neptune.


To βαπόρι κακοποιήθηκε περισσότερο επί Κυπρίων,έγινε τσίρκο. Νοσταλγική είναι επίσης η πρύμη του ΠΑΤΡΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ αλλά κ τα άλλα που φαίνονται προς του Τζελέπη.
Όσο γιά το πράσινο λεωφορείο Volvo, μέχρι πρόσφατα τουλάχιστον υπήρχαν 3-4 από αυτά στο αμαξοστάσιο των ΗΣΑΠ εδώ δίπλα στην δουλειά μου.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Dear friends found this interesting and rare photo while brwosing the web. Apart from one sent to me by Ellinis this is an excellent shot and shows her beautiful profile in the attractive Epirotiki colours (shame about the person !!) Courtesy Francisco Souto Neto.

Happy Christmas and New Year to all of you...

Henry.

digitalizar0211.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Dear friends found this interesting and rare photo while brwosing the web. Apart from one sent to me by Ellinis this is an excellent shot and shows her beautiful profile in the attractive Epirotiki colours (shame about the person !!) Courtesy Francisco Souto Neto.
> 
> Happy Christmas and New Year to all of you...
> 
> Henry.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 132728


Many thanks for this  nice and rare photo.
Merry Xmas and Happy New Year.

VICTOR CHIOTIS

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Have just obtained this superb photo of Homericus berthed at Piraeus (unknown photographer). She makes such an impressive bow shot showing her sheer and beautiful hull lines in the smart Epirotiki livery! Absolutely superb.

Henry. 

scan0001.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Yes, during her brief spell as Homericus with Epirotiki colours. It lasted only one season in 1991. I remember seeing her in the island of Patmos back then where I was vacationing.

----------


## esperos

> Have just obtained this superb photo of Homericus berthed at Piraeus (unknown photographer). She makes such an impressive bow shot showing her sheer and beautiful hull lines in the smart Epirotiki livery! Absolutely superb.
> 
> Henry. 
> 
> scan0001.jpg


Possible photografer  ''Esperos''  Piraeus  24  June  1991,  photo  diffused  by  Antonio  Scrimali.

----------


## Apostolos

Δέν μου κάνει έκπληξη που η φώτο ειναι του Δασκάλου!

----------


## steveship1

Thanks Henry! Detail is amazing, even being able to see the painted-out 'Atalante' name. Would love to know if anyone has an Epirotiki deck plan for this short-lived Epirotiki charter.....


Steve

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Thanks Henry! Detail is amazing, even being able to see the painted-out 'Atalante' name. Would love to know if anyone has an Epirotiki deck plan for this short-lived Epirotiki charter.....
> 
> 
> Steve


Agree with you Steve I would love to get my hands on one or see one, however they might not have printed a proper one as she was only used for one short season and it was all done in a bit of a hurry but am sure they must have had a one off leaflet or flyer with an MSL deck plan overprinted with the Epirotiki logo. Maybe one of our Greek friends can come up with something!

Cheers
Henry.

----------


## pantelis2009

Μετά απο τα ωραία που διάβασα για το πλοίο απ' όλους εσας τους φίλους, θα προσθέσω και γω ένα μικρό λιθαράκι.
Απο την ωραία παρουσίαση των στοιχείων του πλοίου απο το φίλο TSS QAM και επειδή η φωτο δεν έχει γραμμένο κανένα στοιχείο, πιστεύω ότι είναι απο την τελευταία μετατροπή του, που έγινε το 1993. Απ' ότι δείχνει η φωτο η μετασκευή έγινε στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ απο το ναυπηγείο Κορωναίου σημερινό Φραντζή. Για όλους εσάς τους φίλους του.
Απο το φωτογραφικό θησαυρό που βρήκα στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή και τον ευχαριστώ που με άφησε να τον φωτογραφίσω και να σας παρουσιάσω.

ATALANTE 02.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Άλλη μία της ίδιας εποχής. Για όλους εσας.

ATALANTE 03.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τραγική δυστυχώς μετασκευή(ες) που κατήντησαν "στα στερνά του" απερίγραπτο (επιεικώς) το όμορφο και _αγαπημένο μου_ πλοίο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τραγική δυστυχώς μετασκευή(ες) που κατήντησαν "στα στερνά του" απερίγραπτο (επιεικώς) το όμορφο και _αγαπημένο μου_ πλοίο.


Συμφωνώ όπως κ γιά το αδελφό ΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΥΠΡΟΣ που ακόμα καλύτερα έμεινε όπως ήταν.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Συμφωνώ όπως κ γιά το αδελφό ΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΥΠΡΟΣ που ακόμα καλύτερα έμεινε όπως ήταν.


Δυστυχώς όμως με ελάχιστα χρόνια ζωής, δύο μόνο αν θυμάμαι καλά, στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Άλλη μια φωτο συνέχεια των #98 & 99 απο την μετασκευή του 1993, απο το θησαυρό που βρήκα στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή και των ευχαριστώ.

ATALANTE 04.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

atalante.jpgΕδώ νομίζω η φωτό κολακεύει το πρώην γαλλικό φορτηγοποστάλι.
Κρουαζιερόπλοιο πλέον κ ο καταπέλτης είχε πιά βοηθητική χρήση,στόρια κλπ
Διακρίνουμε επίσης προς το Παλατάκι ένα σουηδικό ρο-ρό που σαν τύπος πλοίου ήταν αρκετά σπάνιος γιά τα ελληνικά λιμάνια γύρω στο '80.
Δεξιά στο σιλό ένα bulker του Νιάρχου 45-50000 dwt. Επί πολλά χρόνια κυρίως ελληνικά τέτοια βαπόρια ήταν συνηθισμένο να ξεφορτώνουν εκεί σιτηρά από ΗΠΑ.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Unusual and attractive view of Atalante during her ferry days on the Adriatic for Med Sun Lines berthing at Patras. Those classic bows and elegant lines are sadly no more.....

Henry.

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

Εδώ με το όνομα ΟΜΗΡΙΚΟΣ και πίσω του βλέπουμε το φουγάρο του ΙΑΣΩΝ

homericus.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σπάνια φωτό από την ολιγόμηνη ναύλωση του πλοίου στην Ηπειρωτική.

----------


## Ilias 92

Να πούμε βεβαίως ότι η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη στην Ρόδο. Εποχής?
Και ρωτάω κυρίως γιατί βλέπω πίσω γερανό και απορώ πόσα χρόνια φτιάχνουν αυτό το πράγμα που λένε λιμάνι.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Να πούμε βεβαίως ότι η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη στην Ρόδο. Εποχής?
> Και ρωτάω κυρίως γιατί βλέπω πίσω γερανό και απορώ πόσα χρόνια φτιάχνουν αυτό το πράγμα που λένε λιμάνι.


Αγαπητέ Ηλία το Atalante ναυλώθηκε από την Ηπειρωτική για κάποιους μήνες το καλοκαίρι του 1991.

----------


## Ilias 92

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση QAM, ήδη από μαθητής είχα γράψει σε τοπική εφημερίδα και το έκανα και μακέτα πως έπρεπε να είναι το λιμάνι κατά την γνώμη μου αλλά στην Ελλάδα όλα γίνονται στο πόδι και κάτω από το τραπέζι.
*Απορώ με την ιστορία και το τέλος της Ηπειρωτικής θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον κάποτε να την διαβάζαμε. 
*

----------


## pantelis2009

Από φωτο που βρήκα άγνωστο πότε είναι τραβηγμένη, στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή και τον ευχαριστώ. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

ATALANTE 01.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Some brochure pages from the 1991 French Med Sun Lines publication which I think was her last year under MSL operation. Her interiors were beautifully kept and she had a unique old world charm in her public rooms.

scan0014.jpgscan0015.jpgscan0012.jpgscan0017.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

scan0018.jpgscan0019.jpgscan0016.jpg

Henry.

----------


## steveship1

Henry,
Thanks for posting these wonderful pictures. Reminds me of how good she looked prior to that horrible final rebuild which completely ruined her profile. I'm still hopeful, one day, of finding that elusive HOMERICUS deck plan! Also, thanks for the scan of your recent ODYSSEUS postcard acquisition.... a really good photo.

Cheers!
-Steve

----------


## tomcat

Θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου την τις χρυσές εποχές της βιντεοκασσετας να ψάχνω κάθε ελληνική ταινία που είχε γυριστεί μέσα σε βαπόρι (κυρίως κρουαζιεροπλοια)προκειμένου να απολαύσω τα πλάνα του πλοίου από το εσωτερικό του. Μια από αυτές ήταν και με το εν λόγω πλοίο. Θυμάται άραγε κανείς τον τίτλο της ταινίας?

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

Το Aταλαντη που πέρασε για μια σεζον από την Ηπειρωτικη. Σε σλαιντ στο εμπαη

atalante.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Να μας έβαζες κ καμιά σαν ΟΜΗΡΙΚΟΣ...

----------


## Henry Casciaro

The attached page from a Paradise Cruises brochure is the only photo I have seen with Atalante bearing the funnel logo of Amassador Cruises which was also used on the Romantica before their livery changed. Has anyone seen or have any other photos with these interesting colours. It was the same logo as that used by the Vasco Da Gama when she was chartered by the same company.

image.jpg image.jpeg

----------


## Ellinis

Interesting Henry!  In 1992 ATALANTE was bought by Med Queen Lines and I think that she was used jointly with Champion which was owned by Sakalis who also owned Ambassador Leisure Cruises. But I have never seen those colours on her funnel and I think it must be a photoshop.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Interesting Henry!  In 1992 ATALANTE was bought by Med Queen Lines and I think that she was used jointly with Champion which was owned by Sakalis who also owned Ambassador Leisure Cruises. But I have never seen those colours on her funnel and I think it must be a photoshop.


Agree with you Aris I thought so too as have never seen any photos of her with those funnel colours.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ακόμα μία φωτογραφία του πλοίου από το αρχείο του _Γιώργου Φραντζή_, από την μετασκευή του 1993 στον μώλο ΔΕΗ, στην οποία διακρίνονται καθαρά και οι προσθήκες που έγιναν τότε.

14.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

> Ακόμα μία φωτογραφία του πλοίου από το αρχείο του _Γιώργου Φραντζή_, από την μετασκευή του 1993 στον μώλο ΔΕΗ, στην οποία διακρίνονται καθαρά και οι προσθήκες που έγιναν τότε.
> 
> 14.jpg


Σπάνια,και όμορφη,μπράβο,που την ξετρύπωσες!!!!

----------


## npapad

> Ακόμα μία φωτογραφία του πλοίου από το αρχείο του _Γιώργου Φραντζή_, από την μετασκευή του 1993 στον μώλο ΔΕΗ, στην οποία διακρίνονται καθαρά και οι προσθήκες που έγιναν τότε.
> 
> 14.jpg


Γιώργο...δεν παίζεσαι ! Εξαιρετική ανακάλυψη !

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ακόμα μία φωτογραφία του πλοίου από το αρχείο του _Γιώργου Φραντζή_, από την μετασκευή του 1993 στον μώλο ΔΕΗ, στην οποία διακρίνονται καθαρά και οι προσθήκες που έγιναν τότε.
> 
> 14.jpg


Φωτό ντοκουμέντο! 'Οταν οι τότε πλοιοκτήτες ασέλγησαν επί του πλοίου...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

atalante 88 by pc kohler.jpgP.C.Kohler

Kαλύτερα να το θυμόμαστε έτσι.
Εδώ το 1988.

----------


## Ellinis

Και μια ακόμη με την αρχική του εμφάνιση ως ΑΤΑΛΑΝΤΗ, να αποπλέει από την Ιθάκη. Εδώ το μπλε χρώμα στο σκαρί έρχεται πιο ψηλά, σχεδόν ως τα φιλιστρίνια του Α' ντεκ.

atalante.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> atalante 88 by pc kohler.jpgP.C.Kohler
> 
> Kαλύτερα να το θυμόμαστε έτσι.
> Εδώ το 1988.


Φίλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ, μόνο ένα χρόνο πιό πίσω (στο 1987 δηλαδή) πήγαινε, και θα είμαστε ΟΚ !!! Τότε δηλαδή που είχε ακόμα το πλωριό άλμπουρο (καλά το λέω ???) που για μένα ήταν η "ταυτότητα" του. Προσωπικά την αφαίρεση του θεωρώ ως την "μέγιστη ασέλγεια" επί του πλοίου, πολύ μάλιστα περισσότερο από την μετασκευή του 1993, την οποία θα μπορούσα ακόμα και να την παραβλέψω αν είχε ταυτόχρονα μεταφερθεί μπροστά η γέφυρα και είχε κάποια διαφορετική εικόνα (διαμόρφωση) ο αισχρός "καθρέφτης" που δημιουργήθηκε.

Προσωπικά _έτσι θα θυμάμαι πάντα_ το _ΑΤΑΛΑΝΤΗ_. Όπως το είχα γνωρίσει το καλοκαίρι και το 15ήμερο των Χριστουγέννων του 1979, όταν είχα δουλέψει σε αυτό ως καμαροτάκι (επίκουρος). Από τότε και η παρακάτω κακοκαιρισμένη φωτό (από πόκετ Ινσταμάτικ 110 για όποιον θυμάται), στην οποία διακρίνουμε τον 16χρονο μικρούλη τότε Espresso Venezia (την αφεντιά μου δηλαδή !!!) σε πόζα μπροστά στην πλώρη του πανέμορφου φορτηγοποσταλιού.

21-12-1979.jpg

_21 Δεκεμβρίου 1979_ στην Αδριατική, είχαμε φύγει από το Πέραμα άδειοι, και ανεβαίναμε για Ανκώνα προκειμένου να παραλάβουμε επιβάτες για την Χριστουγενοπρωτοχρονιάτικη κρουαζιέρα σε Κατάκωλο, Αλεξάνδρεια, Χάιφα, Κουσάντασι, Πάτμο, Πειραιά, Κέρκυρα, και τέλος αποβίβαση επιβατών στην Ανκώνα και επιστροφή στο Πέραμα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν μας τα είχες πει .....αυτά τα ωραία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φίλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ, μόνο ένα χρόνο πιό πίσω (στο 1987 δηλαδή) πήγαινε, και θα είμαστε ΟΚ !!! 
> 
> Προσωπικά _έτσι θα θυμάμαι πάντα_ το _ΑΤΑΛΑΝΤΗ_. 
>  16χρονο μικρούλη τότε Espresso Venezia (την αφεντιά μου δηλαδή !!!) σε πόζα μπροστά στην πλώρη του πανέμορφου φορτηγοποσταλιού.
> 
> 21-12-1979.jpg


Φίλε ΕV, εγώ βέβαια θα το προτιμούσα έτσιTahitien sn.jpg( ΤΑΗΙΤΙΕΝ,shipsnostalgia) όπως περίπου έμεινε το αδελφό ως ΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΥΠΡΟΣ του Ευθυμιάδη.
'Οσο γιά τη φωτογραφία σου,πραγματικά δίνει μιά ιδέα γιά το πώς ήταν αρχικά το βαπόρι με το απομονωμένο πλωριό κομμάτι,το άλμπουρο*,τη μπίγα...

Παρεμπιπτόντως,έχω κ εγώ ανάλογες φωτό από τα ταξίδια μου όπου εικονίζεται ένας διαφορετικός ΒΧ ( τα νειάτα μας )  γιά όσους με γνωρίζετε προσωπικά.

*Από την ιταλική λέξη albero=δέντρο, αφού την εποχή των ιστιοφόρων ο ιστός στα πλοία έτσι έμοιαζε.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Δεν μας τα είχες πει .....αυτά τα ωραία.


Και τα είχα πει Παντελή μου και τα είχα γράψει, πριν εννιά χρόνια μάλιστα, το 2008. Για διάβασε το ποστ Νο 5 στο παρόν θέμα, αλλά και τα ποστ Νο 10 και 13 στο θέμα του _ΠΑΤΡΙΣ_ _(εδώ)_, στο οποίο είχα δουλέψει το καλοκαίρι του 1980.

Και σαφώς δεν τα λέω για να παραστήσω τον .....θαλασσόλυκο, της πορδής ναυτικός ήμουν, παιδάκι που πήγε να βγάλει χαρτζηλίκι και να δει και τέσσερις - πέντε χώρες για δύο μόνο καλοκαίρια και μία χειμωνιάτικη κρουαζιέρα. Αλλά τι τα θες, αυτές οι εμπειρίες μείνανε βαθιά μέσα μου χαραγμένες.......

Επί τη ευκαιρεία, να μην ξεχάσω να κάνω και μία διόρθωση, έτσι μόνο για την "ιστορία". Στην Χριστουγεννιάτικη κρουαζιέρα του 1979,




> _21 Δεκεμβρίου 1979_  στην Αδριατική, είχαμε φύγει από το Πέραμα άδειοι, και ανεβαίναμε για  Ανκώνα προκειμένου να παραλάβουμε επιβάτες για την  Χριστουγενοπρωτοχρονιάτικη κρουαζιέρα σε Κατάκωλο, Αλεξάνδρεια, Χάιφα,  Κουσάντασι, Πάτμο, Πειραιά, Κέρκυρα, και τέλος αποβίβαση επιβατών στην  Ανκώνα και επιστροφή στο Πέραμα.


είχαμε πιάσει και στην (τότε) Γιουγκοσλαβία, στο Ντουμπρόβνικ, ήταν μάλιστα το πρώτο λιμάνι της κρουαζιέρας, Άρα η σωστή σειρά ήταν :
_Πέραμα, Ανκώνα, Ντουμπρόβνικ, Κατάκωλο, Αλεξάνδρεια, Χάιφα,  Κουσάντασι, Πάτμο, Πειραιά, Κέρκυρα,  Ανκώνα, Πέραμα._

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μεγάλη μου αγάπη αυτό το βαπόρι (το ξέρετε), αλλά και γενικότερα τα παλιά φορτηγοποστάλια. Να το δούμε σε ακόμα μία φωτό που ανέβηκε χθες στο shipspotting, _από το Γιβραλτάρ τον Μάιο του 1986_.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

One of my favourite ships too ! Excellent photo of her in my homeport.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μεγάλη μου αγάπη αυτό το βαπόρι (το ξέρετε), αλλά και γενικότερα τα παλιά φορτηγοποστάλια. Να το δούμε σε ακόμα μία φωτό που ανέβηκε χθες στο shipspotting, _από το Γιβραλτάρ τον Μάιο του 1986_.


To ξέρουμε γιατί αλλά κ μένα τα φορτηγοποστάλια είναι από τις μέγάλες μου αγάπες. Με αυτά γαλουχηθήκαμε εμείς οι παλιότεροι.
Δείξε σε έναν νεαρό μιά φωτογραφία τους,να δεις τις αντιδράσεις του.Εγώ το έκανα σε κάποιον που ήταν σχετικός με τα βαπόρια κ το κοιτούσε τουλάχιστον περίεργα...

----------


## npapad

Φωτογραφία σαν ΟΜΗΡΙΚΟΣ στο Ηράκλειο στις 2-7-1991 από τον αδελφό μου Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη (emmpapad)
HOMERICUS.jpg

----------

